# Campsites in Pisa and Cinque Terra



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

We are currently at Camp Butterfly at Lake Garda and are considering moving on to Pisa and Cinque Terre in the next few days. Does any of you guys know the co-ordinates or the address of the Sosta at Pisa and of any good campsites for the Cinque Terre area.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure about the sosta at Pisa, we used the campsite - Torre Pendente (!) a short walk to the main attractions.

Cinque Terre - we stopped in Deiva Marina and stayed here. We tried to get in at an ACSI card site further up the hill, but it was full. This place has a free courtesy minibus to the station (and then a short walk to a nice beach). It's a short train journey down the line to the villages, and you can hop on & off and explore, or walk between them.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Lucky you - I just love Italy. When visiting the Cinque Terre we stay At Aqua Dolce, Levanto - www.campingacquadolce.com. It is closer to the 5 villages of the Cinque Terre than Devia Marina. The campsite is right in the centre of the old town and within easy walking distance of the train station which has regular trains to and from all the Cinque Terre villages. It is only 5 minutes walk to the beach where you can also take a ferry to and from the Villages - which is something you must do at least once! There is an excellent, reasonably priced pizzeria on site which is usually full of locals - always a good sign and plenty of good fish, fruit and vegetable shops including an indoor market all within 5 minutes walk of the campsite gates.

As for Pisa we also stayed in Torre Pendante which as mentioned previously is within an easy walking distance of all the main attractions.

Enjoy

Arizona


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks to you both, looks like we will be going there early next week.
Currently at Verona using a shops iPad
Alan


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We stayed at a sosta in Marina di Pisa, for 10 Euros in 2009. Nice little sea-side resort.

We didn't have GPS then, try Peejay's Sardinia log for co-ordinates. But there is only one sosta, right at the North or Right hand end of the sea-front.

We caught a bus to Pisa, just round the corner from the Sosta, near the Conad supermarket I think. You buy your tickets from a tabacchi before you get on the bus.

Helen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pisa*

Hi

I looked at the aire at Pisa in April - units so close together it was awful.

I am glad I was on a nearby campsite - about 6 miles from Pisa, and accessible by bus.

www.lagoletamerici.it

Russell


----------

